# Je n'ai pas accès a la catégorie App - Itunes Store



## RageAgaain (4 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

voilà, je suis revenu sur mon ancien Iphone 4 car j'ai cassé mon autre téléphone (qui n'était pas un iPhone)!
Du coup, je l'ai restauré et hop, me voilà sur iOS7, et impossible de télécharger quoi que ce soit sur l'App Store (iOS8 minimum).

Donc je décide de passer par iTunes pour faire comme pas mal font: télécharger depuis l'App Store sur iTunes, et ensuite aller dans catégorie "achats" sur l'iphone et Apple propose une ancienne version de l'appli.

Sauf que lorsque je vais sur le Store de iTunes, je n'ai que les catégorie "Musique", "Livres audio", "Films" et "Série TV". Donc impossible d'avoir accès aux "App", "Jeux", etc..

Malgré avoir cherché dans les préférences, réinstaller iTunes, etc, toujours la même chose!

Je suis sous Windows mais j'ai déjà vu des gars faire la manip avec le même os que moi! (windows 10)

Et lorsque j'arrive, grâce au site de Apple, d'ouvrir l'App store dans mon iTunes (mais je suis obligé de passer par des liens sur le site Apple), impossible de télécharger quoi que ce soit.
Si je clique sur une application, il me renvoi sur une page internet qui correspond à la fiche de présentation de l'appli mais je ne peux pas télécharger.

Bref c'est bizarre et assez frustrant à force 

J'espère que vous saurez m'aider!

Merci beaucoup,
RageAgaain


----------

